# Surfside right now



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

10" breakers on the sand. Just not many fish yet. Couple of dinks. 









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

10" breakers on the sand......come on man...... you know those are 4'-5's footers all day here 
on 2cool 

seriously looks awesome Good luck stick it out!!!


----------



## Tiapan (Jul 5, 2013)

A lot calmer then when I took my kayak btb last month


----------

